# Humanist copy of the Bible



## Rufus (Apr 16, 2011)

Humanist Bible Copies the Christian Look but Leaves God Out, Christian News, The Christian Post

Thoughts? Criticism?


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Humanist Bible Copies the Christian Look but Leaves God Out, Christian News, The Christian Post
> 
> Thoughts? Criticism?


 
Um... stupid, blasphemous and indicative of the great depths to which humanity can fall in delusional folly?


----------



## Edward (Apr 16, 2011)

toddpedlar said:


> Um... stupid, blasphemous and indicative of the great depths to which humanity can fall in delusional folly?



I'd have been a bit more wordy and added 'evil'.


----------



## Philip (Apr 16, 2011)

Rufus said:


> Humanist Bible Copies the Christian Look but Leaves God Out, Christian News, The Christian Post
> 
> Thoughts? Criticism?


 
Sad. Deluded.


----------



## Michael (Apr 16, 2011)

Finally....a "sola scriptura" that the world can embrace!!

In all seriousness though, plenty of wolves preach from this bible in pulpits across our land every single Lord's Day. It just takes an atheist to have the nerve to print it.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 16, 2011)

Imitation is the sincerest form of flattery. Prof Grayling obviously felt that the secular humanists needed a Bible and now here is one; one cobbled together by Grayling and inspired by the Evil One. 

They already have humanist funeral services; maybe they'll have regular services worshipping the Great Void Within, or worshipping Man's finite, fallible and fallen rationality?

Grayling and the New Atheists will go to any desperate lengths to suppress the Truth that is in themselves and others.


----------



## Rich Koster (Apr 16, 2011)

I would call all who contributed to this effort FOOL !!!
Psalm 14:1 The fool hath said in his heart, There is no God. They are corrupt, they have done abominable works, there is none that doeth good.


----------



## Peairtach (Apr 16, 2011)

> The Good Book establishes that everything and everyone is innately good.



I thought Rousseau's optimistic vision of humanity had been slightly tarnished by events since, even for humanists. Clearly Dr Grayling is a diehard humanist living in ivory towers and with rose-tinted spectacles which he has glued to his eyes.


----------



## Rufus (Apr 16, 2011)

Richard Tallach said:


> > The Good Book establishes that everything and everyone is innately good.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Rousseau's optimistic vision of humanity had been slightly tarnished by events since, even for humanists. Clearly Dr Grayling is a diehard humanist living in ivory towers.


 
Right? I can't buy into the idea that humans are naturally "good", while humans can be good towards each other, they can also be...horrendous towards each other.


----------

